

ScaleWell grant for Entrepreneurs.  We're having a party. - ziadbc
http://scalewell.posterous.com/first-scalewell-grant-party

======
tptacek
This is a project that is _giving away money_ , $1000 at a time, to startups,
in Chicago, and this is the first time I've _ever_ heard of them. I'm very
confused.

~~~
ziadbc
We're moving fast and hope word spreads quickly. The important thing to note
is this is a bottom up movement and strives to be as egalitarian as possible.

More info at <http://www.scalewell.com> and <http://twitter.com/scaleswell>

------
ziadbc
Hope to see everyone who can make it here. YC and Techstars alum are greatly
encouraged to attend. These participants are looking up to you.

It's also a good opportunity to meet mentors and potential cofounders for
startups who can make it.

------
naqeeb
How was the initial response to this project?

~~~
andyangelos
We had over 70 participants including both trustees and applicants.

